# Uk Database of Exotics, Amphibian and Reptile Breeders Online



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Apologies for creating a new thread which is basically the same as the one entitiled "Breeders wanted", but I thought it would get a bit more attention if it was appropriately entitled. 

I am personally connected with the reptile industry and within that connection my company receives requests either for mail order livestock or details of people in their location who can supply livestock. 

We do not supply mail order livestock so we have to rely on the limited contacts that we have to pass on,or we advise customers to search the local free ads, ask around, find a local reptile group to source their livestock. Everybody knows somebody local to them who breeds reptiles and amphibians etc, The problem that we have is our customers are spread throughout the entire country from Jersey to the Shetland Isles! so its impossible for us to recommend a local breeder for everyone who enquires. This is where you the reader of this comes in (hopefully),we have just finished creating the structure for a free to use online database of Breeders, it works basically like this..

Mr Smith (a potential purchaser) lives in the postcode area PO, he visits the database types in his postcode and what he is looking for i.e bearded dragons and the database will produce a list of breeders local to him. 

Miss Bloggs breeds her bearded Dragons, so she visits the database and creates an entry,shes worried about her privacy and doesnt want anybody who looks to know where she lives so all she has to enter is her name or nickname, her general area,the first two digits of her postcode and what she breeds along with a method of contact (telephone or e-mail)

Its really quite simple,but serves a very usefull and important purpose. without going into too much waffle 1, their are numerous benefits to the animal and keeper buying from the breeder, 2, If the anti-reptile keeping lobby ever got their way and banned reptile shows / transportation of reptiles etc etc it would be ever so handy to have a tool such as this so that we could easily find a good local supplier of livestock. 3, Ever so handy for a breeder who is looking for another breeder to obtain different lines from as not everyone has got time to search the reptile classifieds every day in the hope that the certain morph they are looking for has become available. I am sure there are other benefits that I cant think of at the moment!

Its totally free to use, its not being run for any profit only for the reasons highlighted above, the only stipulation is that it is only private breeders or reptile shops who breed their own stock that are listed. Anybody is free to link to it and if anyone wants a reciprocal link on the database then all they have to do is e-mail. I will be pointing customer requests for livestock towards the database as well as giving it google adword coverage. 

If anyone has any constructive comments or criticisms then please post as it is a sort of "work in progress" at the moment. 
If you know any breeders who may be interested in your area please make them aware.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

It seems a good idea. However, I'd try and give a bit more structure to the species bred field. It appears that anything can be typed in there and so it may get filled with gibberish and common names only. 

It might be better to have a field for common names and a field for scientific names, and then for any other gibberish to go in the further details field. I can see thats what you have tried to do but it appears there are no restrictions preventing people from putting anything in, having said that I don't know what the scripting limitations are to the database system you are using - I only have experience of MS Access including relational databases and SQL.


----------

